# GJ REI Hiring



## RAH225 (May 4, 2006)

do you need to be over 18? im 17 and am looking for a job and doing something at REI would be awsome


----------



## Scary Mc (Jun 15, 2004)

16 is the minimun age. C'mon by, fill out an app., talk to Brian and tell him you saw the ad on Mtn. Buzz.


----------



## RAH225 (May 4, 2006)

awsome ill do that


----------

